
Ask HN: Monthly Career Advice Thread? (August 2019) - TheCowboy
I wanted to ask if there would be any interest in a monthly career advice thread.<p>I often see a lot of neglected Ask HN threads. Many come up without a good response when I do a search. A monthly thread might get more attention, increase quality of responses, and consolidate many of the one-off questions.<p>What do people think? Are mods okay with this?
======
peteypao
yeah i would be up for this

